# Toxodera sp.



## sufistic (Aug 12, 2007)

I was browsing through Flickr and found some amazing pics of these mantids.

Here are the links:

http://www.flickr.com/photos/artour_a/3614...57594305346914/

http://www.flickr.com/photos/artour_a/3614...57594305346914/

http://www.flickr.com/photos/artour_a/3614...57594305346914/

http://www.flickr.com/photos/artour_a/3614...57594305346914/

http://www.flickr.com/photos/artour_a/3614...57594305346914/


----------



## john_jb1 (Aug 12, 2007)

That look...intressting. Lol i think it looks weird, never heard of one of them before  

-john_jb1-


----------



## bonjot (Aug 12, 2007)

Really exotic...


----------



## Red (Aug 12, 2007)

really beautiful mantid.


----------



## sufistic (Aug 12, 2007)

Yeah, if only I can get my hands on them.

I'll be paying Tapah Hills, Malaysia, a visit end of this year and again next year when Yen comes to visit! I heard that these mantids are not only available in Borneo but in mainland Peninsular Malaysia too!


----------



## Morpheus uk (Aug 12, 2007)

Apparantly their the largest and rarest mantids?

And are they really toxodera not paratoxodera? if so i ID ed it wrong  (Mantidboy)


----------



## sufistic (Aug 12, 2007)

Hmm I did a search on Terratypica and this is what I found:

http://ttwebbase.dyndns.org/mantid/view/212.html

So I believe it's a Toxodera?


----------



## RodG (Aug 12, 2007)

Awesome mantid 8)


----------



## hibiscusmile (Aug 12, 2007)

I thought the Violin was the most fantastic mantis, I WAS WRONG, this one is! But the Violin is a close 2nd :wink:


----------



## sufistic (Aug 12, 2007)

Haha, fantastic ain't it hibiscusmile? Wish it's at least readily available as the Violin!


----------



## hibiscusmile (Aug 12, 2007)

I have not seen anyone offering them either! :shock:


----------



## khabirun (Aug 12, 2007)

pray for me and Sufistic to get some end of this year when we pay malaysia a visit


----------



## yen_saw (Aug 13, 2007)

> I'll be paying Tapah Hills, Malaysia, a visit end of this year and again next year when Yen comes to visit! I heard that these mantids are not only available in Borneo but in mainland Peninsular Malaysia too!


Alloooo sufistic.... i think it will be next year Summer (June) not this year end.

Not sure if year end is good time for hunting bug in Malaysia due to the Monsoon rain. The best time for bug hunt in Tapah Hill appear to be around June , which is why i am visiting on June


----------



## MikhailsDinos (Aug 13, 2007)

Beautiful species!


----------



## hibiscusmile (Aug 13, 2007)

We gotta get some of them don't we MikhailsDinos! :lol:


----------



## sufistic (Aug 15, 2007)

> [Alloooo sufistic.... i think it will be next year Summer (June) not this year end.
> 
> Not sure if year end is good time for hunting bug in Malaysia due to the Monsoon rain. The best time for bug hunt in Tapah Hill appear to be around June , which is why i am visiting on June


Yen, I'm in S.E. Asia and I totally forgot about the monsoon season! Thanks for reminding me! But I do notice one thing though, I find it much easier to look for wild mantids after a very heavy rain, as that's when all the insects start to come out!

Can't wait for you to come over Yen!


----------

